# Cheesecake baking time for different sizes



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a cheesecake that baked in a 4 inch pan for 45-50 minutes... How long to bake in a 10 inch pan?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depends on the recipe as well as the oven temp and procedure.

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Plenty of variables as noted. 

As a general rule, you're looking for an internal temperature of 150. And you want to hit that temperature as evenly throughout the cheesecake as possible, which generally means a bit on the slow side. Cook in a water bath at a temp not to exceed 325. 

Once you figure out how long it takes to get that temperature in normal cooking, back off your timing 15 minutes or so and turn the oven off early. Don't open the oven door and do not remove the cheesecake. Leave it there for an hour in the water bath in the coooling oven and let it coast to completion and begin cooling very gently. This improves your texture and helps prevent cracking.

Now remove the cheesecake and proceed normally.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Qwertyuiop said:


> I have a cheesecake that baked in a 4 inch pan for 45-50 minutes... How long to bake in a 10 inch pan?


Just noticed we are in the pro pastry forum...
If this 4 in was a test run for a possible menu addition the 10 inch may end up with a different texture and possibly flavor (for example an added liqueur may end up not baking off the same).
Just sayin FYI....

mimi


----------



## Qwertyuiop (Oct 9, 2017)

We do 4 inch spring form pans 

We put hot water in a hotel pan, add a another hotel pan with holes (forgot the name lol), put cheesecakes in there and cover it with foil and poke holes in the foil

Bake it for 45mins at 325f low fan, then we just take it out, put on the sheet trays and leave in the bakery rack til cool down to room temp and goes in the fridge... That it

The recipe only have cream cheese, mascarpone, eggs and sugar


----------



## Tom Caraher (Oct 12, 2017)

I bake for a small banquet venue and we make 1” cheesecake in a half sheet. I only have a convection oven with high or low on the fan. 25 minutes at 300 / low fan is plenty and I pull the sheets out when the edges brown slightly. When baking a traditional round 4” cheesecake at home, I follow the same long bake, low temp, cool I’m the oven and rarely see a crack. 

One technique that i haven’t seen mentioned in any of the forums is the mixing. I use a paddle and never more than medium. This minimizes the air whipped in and reduces cracking. Always use a water bath at work and home.


----------

